

Why Kleiner Perkins Invested in Magic Leap - KleinerPerkins
http://www.kpcb.com/insights/why-we-invested-in-magic-leap

======
QuantumGood
If you want to lean in a science-fiction-y direction, this has potential to
lead to "personal robots" as virtual apps in augmented reality space acting as
a front end to a variety of tech.

